# Hello from Louisiana!



## Buckslayer76 (Jul 26, 2008)

Just want to say HI, im new to this site, and the sport and ive gotten great tips from AT!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome to Archery Talk!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to*Archery Talk* Buckslayer76. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## mud_duck (Jul 21, 2008)

welome to the site where abouts in louisiana


----------



## Buckslayer76 (Jul 26, 2008)

shreveport/bossier you?


----------



## SUPERGRIZZLY (Jul 19, 2008)

Whats up everybody stoppin in to say hey ., new to the site . Thanks


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

*Welcome to AT!* :darkbeer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------

